

Ask HN: Valuation from seed to series A - letssee

I'm writing under a different username.<p>I have a startup that had raised a seed round. We have a bit of traction and looking to raise a series A to go after a particular market full-on.<p>What is a decent multiple from a seed to series A?<p>If you need more info, just ask and will post if it doesn't divulge too much.
======
shafqat
Normal dilution is 20-30% per round. Unless you are an outlier (i.e. a 'hot'
deal) it will probably be in this range.

Have others experiened the same thing?

